# Don't hate me....but....



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

I am in my thirties with no children, so my 4 cats are my babies/children! :thumbup1:

A friend and I had a dicussion where I admitted if her son was hanging off a cliff and at the same time one my cats was also hanging on for grim life, and I could only save ONE of them....And nobody was there to see, I would save my cat!  

This discussion was over a year ago, she still drags it up in any disagreements we have lol....

The price of truth! Ha!

What can I say MY cats are my children, and EVERYBODY would save their child before someone elses child!


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

ps. I would be really interested in what other members would have done in the same situation.....hypothetically!


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

well as much as when i had cats they was my babies and i loved them.....i would save my friends kids over them anyday, because i love her kids too.

if for another example on this cliff was my cat and my friends cat, i would save my cat.


its a no brainer really....children always come 1st.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh god what a thing to have to think about, i would do anything to save my dogs but this is a hard one a little different for me i have children so it changes the way you feel, it would have to be the child, i would like to think that if ever my child had to be saved over an animal someone would have saved my child.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Sorry but to me a human life is above an animals.*


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I would save the life of the child, animals can be replaced, a child can't,, 

no let me explain better,, although an animal has a charactor, they come in breeds so boxes so to speak if you loss one although it is sad, you can pull a look alike out the box, granted the charactor would not be the same but the emotions are soothed through the eyes,
You can't do that with a child, each is unique in there own way, charactor, looks and they can communticate with you on a completely different level. 

I honestly cannot ever come to the decision to put animal over human no matter how much i love them.

But funny how she keeps dragging it up, probable because it hurt deep down,


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Sorry but to me a human life is above an animals.*


You took the words right out of my mouth Jan


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I actually would save both..:thumbup1:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I personally dont think,well i know that someone without children cannot ever imagine how we feel for our children, yes we love our pets and someone who has pets and no children think of them as their children but if they one day was to have human children then they would realise how very,very different that love is.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> I would save the life of the child, animals can be replaced, a child can't,,
> 
> But funny how she keeps dragging it up, probable because it hurt deep down,


To put it in context, my friend and I were discussing how strong my love and feelings were for my cats....She couldn't get her head around it!

She did ask me for the absolute truth, so I told her the truth. :001_huh:

I feel animals are unique as well, all different characters and once gone cannot be replaced, just like peoples children. The same in my eyes!


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Colsy said:


> I actually would save both..:thumbup1:


The question was..if you could only save one!

If one of your gorgeous dogs was hanging of a cliff, and a child you didn't know and you could ONLY SAVE ONE...

Your honest answer please, Colsy! (And I know you adore your dogs ).


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

tillysdream said:


> The question was..if you could only save one!
> 
> If one of your gorgeous dogs was hanging of a cliff, and a child you didn't know and you could ONLY SAVE ONE...
> 
> Your honest answer please, Colsy! (And I know you adore your dogs ).


Yes i love my dogs dearly,but i have seven cats also and love them too.
I have no children but if i did,i would save both.
I have super powers to do so lol.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> I personally dont think,well i know that someone without children cannot ever imagine how we feel for our children, yes we love our pets and someone who has pets and no children think of them as their children but if they one day was to have human children then they would realise how very,very different that love is.


You are of course right! Thats why I added the info of me not having children  It changes things slightly (or alot) lol, for me!


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Yes i love my dogs dearly,but i have seven cats also and love them too.
> I have no children but if i did,i would save both.
> I have super powers to do so lol.


Lol ok! : Wished I had super powers!


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> To put it in context, my friend and I were discussing how strong my love and feelings were for my cats....She couldn't get her head around it!
> 
> She did ask me for the absolute truth, so I told her the truth. :001_huh:
> 
> I feel animals are unique as well, all different characters and once gone cannot be replaced, just like peoples children. The same in my eyes!


I wasn't attacking you, I am sorry if I came across that way, should have used some smilies,, computers can be so frustrating when you can't hear voice changes and facal expressions,

But I do understand your love for your pet is as strong as my love for children is


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> I wasn't attacking you, I am sorry if I came across that way, should have used some smilies,, computers can be so frustrating when you can't hear voice changes and facal expressions,
> 
> But I do understand your love for your pet is as strong as my love for children is


I didn't think you were attacking me!  Just answering your post! x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

without doubt the child


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> You are of course right! Thats why I added the info of me not having children  It changes things slightly (or alot) lol, for me!


Ye i understand you dont have children, so you cant ever imagine how you feel for them until you have, so cant expect you to feel the same as anyone with children. I had a dog who had d.c.m he was p.t.s last year and i would have done absolutly anything to save him, in fact we did everything we could have possibly done in the 11 months after diagnosis, so i do understand the love we feel for our animals so perfectly understand that anyone who has no experience of the love of a human child thinking that way. Would certainly be very disturbed if someone with a human child chose an animal over their child.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd pull my knickers over my tights and save both!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

It would have to be the child.

I don't think I could live with myself if I didn't


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Jo P said:


> I'd pull my knickers over my tights and save both!


Thats so funny any pic's.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

depends on which friends child  

Na seriously it would always been a child, i wouldnt ever want to be a reason a mother would go through the horrible heartache of losing a child. 

Things change once you have children, i would save my children over my oh, my family and my myself without a doubt.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I have an alarming lack of compassion for children and people in general (Don't ever want kids, have never wanted kids and don't particularly like the majority of them). With the exception of maybe a tiny select few (Though none spring to mind) I would always opt to save my dog first.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

I dont have kids (or even really like them much!) ,but I would have to save the child. In time people to get over losing pets; maybe because we get them knowing that they have shorter lives and so it is expected to have to let them go at some time. We never forget them but the grieving eases.

I know people that have lost children, and the grieving never really ends, it remains in their minds alot lot longer than the loss of a pet (no matter how much we do love them) - no matter how old they are when they die! Even to the extent that my nan still doesn't sleep right after my aunt died 4 yrs ago, and she wasnt a "child" but 56, she was still my nans "child"! I also know people that have lost children (not grown  )and they never really stop hurting on some level.

It is heartbreaking losing a pet before its time,but losing a child before their time is soul destroying I would believe. I could not in good mind put the needs of my pet before the life of a child; knowing what it would the lose of that life would do to not just their parents but their grandparents, uncles, aunts, cousins, siblings, teachers, neighbours.....



I hope that made any sense at all lol. It did in my head, prob not on paper! I have been writing a technical report for the last 3 hrs and my brain is fried lol


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Jo P said:


> I'd pull my knickers over my tights and save both!


Trust you!


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> I have an alarming lack of compassion for children and people in general (Don't ever want kids, have never wanted kids and don't particularly like the majority of them). With the exception of maybe a tiny select few (Though none spring to mind) I would always opt to save my dog first.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


I have to go with this I'm afraid. After several long haul flights and afternoons in BandQ with other peoples "lovely" children running around, screaming and the parents saying "oh aren't they lovely... they're just playing"... "yes... well... I've had no sleep in 48 hours and I just want to go home and I'd appreciate if you take some responsiblity for your bratty bl**dy children...."

and then there is the "parent and child" parking space...excuse me?? What about the .."I've been at work since 6 and its now 10 pm and all I want to do is get some bread so I can have a sandwich before I have to go to bed and try desperately to get some sleep while a bunch of drunk 14 year olds scream and shout and try to set fire to my fence"... parking space.

And lastly (in this Meldrewesque rant) there is the holier than thou approach of the parents who seem to think any stupid behaviour is justifed (walking out in front of traffic... getting in everyones way... screaming at their kids and hitting them etc etc etc) because they have children.

... sorry... one last one.. letting an 8 year old push a trolley is Asda "ooh look... isn't he a big boy now.." no dear.. he's an annoying little prat and if he pushes that trolley into the back of me one more time I'll stick that trolley full of unhealthy e-numbered food (with two family packs of crisps and enough fizzy pop to start Mongolfier airlines) straight up his... err.... nose!

... sorry another... don't sit your child on the counter in the take away... that really is disgusting !!

So I don't just blame the kids...

Save them from a cliff?..... anyone need a lift to Beachy Head ?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm not a cat person but if it was one of my rabbits of course the rabbit would come first over anything. I put this into practice when I myself failed college to look after one of my rabbits who at the time was very sick. I don't regret it for a minute. Most people still say to me "but it was just a rabbit college is your whole future" I just reply with "I could repeat college", which I didn't but still got where I want to be.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I'm not a cat person but if it was one of my rabbits of course the rabbit would come first over anything. I put this into practice when I myself failed college to look after one of my rabbits who at the time was very sick. I don't regret it for a minute. Most people still say to me "but it was just a rabbit college is your whole future" I just reply with "I could repeat college", which I didn't but still got where I want to be.


Good for you! Lucky rabbit to have an owner like you! x



Elmo the Bear said:


> I have to go with this I'm afraid. After several long haul flights and afternoons in BandQ with other peoples "lovely" children running around, screaming and the parents saying "oh aren't they lovely... they're just playing"... "yes... well... I've had no sleep in 48 hours and I just want to go home and I'd appreciate if you take some responsiblity for your bratty bl**dy children...."
> 
> and then there is the "parent and child" parking space...excuse me?? What about the .."I've been at work since 6 and its now 10 pm and all I want to do is get some bread so I can have a sandwich before I have to go to bed and try desperately to get some sleep while a bunch of drunk 14 year olds scream and shout and try to set fire to my fence"... parking space.
> 
> ...


Are you wearing protective clothing and a crash helmet? Cos your gonna need it, after that post lol.... It made me laugh out loud though!!! 



Akai-Chan said:


> I have an alarming lack of compassion for children and people in general (Don't ever want kids, have never wanted kids and don't particularly like the majority of them). With the exception of maybe a tiny select few (Though none spring to mind) I would always opt to save my dog first.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Your like me then!



Savahl said:


> I dont have kids (or even really like them much!) ,but I would have to save the child. In time people to get over losing pets; maybe because we get them knowing that they have shorter lives and so it is expected to have to let them go at some time. We never forget them but the grieving eases.
> 
> I know people that have lost children, and the grieving never really ends, it remains in their minds alot lot longer than the loss of a pet (no matter how much we do love them) - no matter how old they are when they die! Even to the extent that my nan still doesn't sleep right after my aunt died 4 yrs ago, and she wasnt a "child" but 56, she was still my nans "child"! I also know people that have lost children (not grown  )and they never really stop hurting on some level.
> 
> ...


Good post and made perfect sense! Hope your technical report turns out well!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't have any children and like Tillysdream my two cats are like my children and i love them to death. However i really don't think i would be able to forgive myself if i didn't save the child, no matter how much it would break my heart to be unable to save the cat.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Colsy said:


> Thats so funny any pic's.


Pics would mentally scar you for life - tis not a pretty sight :frown2:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I'm not a cat person but if it was one of my rabbits of course the rabbit would come first over anything. I put this into practice when I myself failed college to look after one of my rabbits who at the time was very sick. I don't regret it for a minute. Most people still say to me "but it was just a rabbit college is your whole future" I just reply with "I could repeat college", which I didn't but still got where I want to be.


Im the same if it was a matter of busters wellbeing or something to do with me personally buster would always come first. I just don't think i could take the selfish choice when it came to damaging someone elses life.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

It would be the child everytime for me...although I do understand that some people who choose not to have children and have animals see them as their children and love them the same....I adore my cat but human life would have to come first....what a question TillyDream u sure do think of thought provoking threads


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> I have to go with this I'm afraid. After several long haul flights and afternoons in BandQ with other peoples "lovely" children running around, screaming and the parents saying "oh aren't they lovely... they're just playing"... "yes... well... I've had no sleep in 48 hours and I just want to go home and I'd appreciate if you take some responsiblity for your bratty bl**dy children...."
> 
> and then there is the "parent and child" parking space...excuse me?? What about the .."I've been at work since 6 and its now 10 pm and all I want to do is get some bread so I can have a sandwich before I have to go to bed and try desperately to get some sleep while a bunch of drunk 14 year olds scream and shout and try to set fire to my fence"... parking space.
> 
> ...


But thats kids for you, and yes there are times when you could tear out your hair but. . . . . . . . . watch them fall off a cliff? o.m.g


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I didn't choose not to have kids :sad:
But i think because i cannot have them...could my OH get paternity leave when the puppies are born.
I think thats only fair.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Kids will and always have come first in my house. I love my animals but people first.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Savahl said:


> Im the same if it was a matter of busters wellbeing or something to do with me personally buster would always come first. I just don't think i could take the selfish choice when it came to damaging someone elses life.


I don't have kids so I can't imagine how I would react but I do always put my rabbits before myself. I mean its difficult to put yourself in a position where you have to choose pet or child when you don't have any children yourself but say I was in that position I would at the moment say I'd save my rabbits over a child I don't know. But when/if I do have children that could change, at the moment I just don't have that attachment to children to think in that way.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Colsy said:


> I didn't choose not to have kids :sad:
> But i think because i cannot have them...could my OH get paternity leave when the puppies are born.
> I think thats only fair.


yeah sorry Colsy I should have put that in my post if u cannot have children then animals are another alternative


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Well although we have adult children and now grandchildren, we still treat our dogs and cats like our kids so in that hyperthetical position however bad I felt, I would have to save my dog/cat.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> But thats kids for you, and yes there are times when you could tear out your hair but. . . . . . . . . watch them fall off a cliff? o.m.g


You're right but I would say "but that's irresponsible parents for you"... it is not the child's fault... the same as its not the dog's fault and always the owner. I don't go with the "kids are like that" because not all of them are...

... heyTD ask the question again but change the "child" to "parent"


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

i would have to choose the child every time. 

i love my pets and would maybe put them before an adult (derpending on who it was) a child would have to come first every time


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> yeah sorry Colsy I should have put that in my post if u cannot have children then animals are another alternative


Its ok i do not mind honest.
I have got used to being without them now.
I can always borrow my friends babies for a hug.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Its ok i done not mind honest.
> I have got used to being without them now.
> I can always borrow my friends babies for a hug.


Plus u have your absolutely gorgeous dogs so shower with lovexxx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Colsy said:


> I
> I can always borrow my friends babies for a hug.


Best part of that is you can give them back when they cry!


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Kammie said:


> Best part of that is you can give them back when they cry!


Or give them to the dogs to play with 

Elmo is asking... "Potatoes or pasta?..... and a sauce??"


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

This is a very interesting thread - not in the least because it shows the way people who have never had children feel differently to those who have.

I've never been able to have children, and I must admit that my first instinct would be to save my animal over a stranger's child. When I stop to think about it however, I feel that I ought to save the child. Rats. Now I'm confused - perhaps I'd just call for Colsy or JoP to come and do a rescue! I'm sure they'd hear the call with their superpowers!


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> This is a very interesting thread - not in the least because it shows the way people who have never had children feel differently to those who have.
> 
> I've never been able to have children, and I must admit that my first instinct would be to save my animal over a stranger's child. When I stop to think about it however, I feel that I ought to save the child. Rats. Now I'm confused - perhaps I'd just call for Colsy or JoP to come and do a rescue! I'm sure they'd hear the call with their superpowers!


We can lend you some pants and tights if you like.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Colsy said:


> We can lend you some pants and tights if you like.


The "Super PF women"......


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Colsy said:


> We can lend you some pants and tights if you like.


OMG the image that brings up -  I'd end up rescuing neither because they'd both fall off the cliff laughing!


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow what a discussion lol .... Trust you Tilly !! 

I would certianly have to save the child.

I love my cats so much but I could not watch any child fall to their death whether it was my own child, a child I knew or a strangers child.

I could never live with myself and I know the pain a mother goes thorough at losing a child so I'm afraid the cat would be falling 

Although knowing me I would spend so long at the top of the cliff stressing about what to do that they would both fall before I get chance to help either of them lol


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> You're right but I would say "but that's irresponsible parents for you"... it is not the child's fault... the same as its not the dog's fault and always the owner. I don't go with the "kids are like that" because not all of them are...
> 
> ... heyTD ask the question again but change the "child" to "parent"


Yes i know where you are coming from my children are grown up now and i have to say i could take them anywhere when they were little, yes ive had the supermarket tantrum on the sweety and toy isle and thats how kids are but parents have to deal with that and not stick a packet into their fists to shut em up but the most horrendous kid ide have to save ime afraid.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Its more a matter of sacrificing yourself for someone else in a way I think. Its like by saving the child, you open up the grief to yourself to spare the other person of it.

I have to say though, that I disagree that people get over the deaths of pets more than they do of children. I think that is something very difficult to know as it can come from opinions and experience. I can't explain in words what it is like without my horse, I don't think that is something I will ever get over.

When it came down to it, I'm not really sure, because I would more than likely put someone else and their feelings first, but then I would have the issue of the potential pain to be felt by whoever I gave up, its not something I ever want to have to choose!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> I have to say though, that I disagree that people get over the deaths of pets more than they do of children. I think that is something very difficult to know as it can come from opinions and experience. I can't explain in words what it is like without my horse, I don't think that is something I will ever get over.


I agree, the rabbit I told you about that I failed college for was put to sleep just after and I've never got over losing her. This is three and half years ago but I still hate myself for the decision I made to have her put to sleep. Everytime I think about her I feel guilty for doing it and end up getting upset all over again. Even to this day I haven't forgiven myself for doing it.

From my experience it can be easier when you can put the blame on someone else but when its on yourself it eats away at you. I mean I've never gotten over losing Sophie because it was my decision but with Charlie although he died this year I've coped better because the blame was on the vets for not treating him properly.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I agree, the rabbit I told you about that I failed college for was put to sleep just after and I've never got over losing her. This is three and half years ago but I still hate myself for the decision I made to have her put to sleep. Everytime I think about her I feel guilty for doing it and end up getting upset all over again. Even to this day I haven't forgiven myself for doing it.
> 
> From my experience it can be easier when you can put the blame on someone else but when its on yourself it eats away at you. I mean I've never gotten over losing Sophie because it was my decision but with Charlie although he died this year I've coped better because the blame was on the vets for not treating him properly.


The guilt thing is awfull and i felt it the next day after i had made the decision to have my dog p.t.s then i felt very proud of myself for doing it, yes i still get upset and will always feel sad and miss him but no guilt


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

mmmmm if it were my child over my cat then of course it would be my child as she will always come first, however if I had no children and my pet was like my child, and it was the choice of my child and a strangers child then it could possibly be my pet.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

While I don't have any children, for me human life would come first! I love my cat, she is my baby and I fuss over her like a child, but I couldn't live with myself knowing I had picked her over a real human child, with human emotions and intelligence. 

But I can maybe understand why some people wouldn't want to pick a strangers child over a much loved pet. Just out of interest, Tillysdream, if the choice had been for you friends life (rather than the life of her child) who would you pick then? I'd imagine that may be a more difficult answer to give?

xx


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Dozymoo said:


> While I don't have any children, for me human life would come first! I love my cat, she is my baby and I fuss over her like a child, but I couldn't live with myself knowing I had picked her over a real human child, with human emotions and intelligence.
> 
> But I can maybe understand why some people wouldn't want to pick a strangers child over a much loved pet. Just out of interest, Tillysdream, if the choice had been for you friends life (rather than the life of her child) who would you pick then? I'd imagine that may be a more difficult answer to give?
> 
> xx


Hi Dozymoo....

I would still resue my cat....sorry!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Hi Dozymoo....
> 
> I would still resue my cat....sorry!


Well, at least you're consistent...


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Dozymoo said:


> Well, at least you're consistent...


And honest


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Hi Dozymoo....
> 
> I would still resue my cat....sorry!


To be honest, I think I would too. Still, you never know until you're in a particular situation, so stay away from cliffs would be my advice. Quite easy to do when you live in Nottingham but I concede it may not be quite as practical for those who live on the coast. It's like that dilemma about if you were truly starving would you eat meat? I honestly don't think I would, I think I'd rather die, but who knows unless you're actually in that situation?


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> To be honest, I think I would too. Still, you never know until you're in a particular situation, so stay away from cliffs would be my advice. Quite easy to do when you live in Nottingham but I concede it may not be quite as practical for those who live on the coast. It's like that dilemma about if you were truly starving would you eat meat? I honestly don't think I would, I think I'd rather die, but who knows unless you're actually in that situation?


Good post! Like I said its all hypothetical, none of us can REALLY know what we would do...but hazzard a guess!

But I WOULD rather starve to death than eat meat!!!! When I was a poor student MANY years ago, I didn't eat for a week cos I was skint and too proud to borrow money...however I detest baked beans and had two tins of those in the cupboard that week and did not eat them.....So, I starved...rather than eat something I don't like!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

a sad silly question


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I have witnessed the grief suffered by a parent who lost a child and the grief suffered by a person who lost a much loved pet and to be honest it just doesn't compare. :frown2:

I could never inflict that sort of grief on another human being so therefore the child would be saved every time. 


One for the parents here. What would you do to someone who had ignored your child and allowed him/her to die in order to save a pet


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

borderer said:


> a sad silly question


Hello, I wondered how long it would take you to post on here! Your following me around, just dying to be critical of everything I post?


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

borderer said:


> a sad silly question


You're getting on your high horse today. Why should we all like other human beings that much?


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

i have been in a simailar situation, not hanging off a cliff and the pet and the child were both mine.. 
was in a house fire, trapped upstairs, fire engines were on a false call, only way out was to go out of window. think an instinct would take over, my son was threw out of window first. i never gave my dog a thought untill my son was out. luckily everyone was ok. but if something like it happened again, i would chose the human child...


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

marion..d said:


> i have been in a simailar situation, not hanging off a cliff and the pet and the child were both mine..
> was in a house fire, trapped upstairs, fire engines were on a false call, only way out was to go out of window. think an instinct would take over, my son was threw out of window first. i never gave my dog a thought untill my son was out. luckily everyone was ok. but if something like it happened again, i would chose the human child...


Glad you are all safe and well!  That was your own child though....


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I would chose the child each and every time. I love my animals but I could never leave a child like that  

If someone left my child to die I honestly dont know what I would do to them!!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

On the Real Rescues programme this week a couple where trapped in their bedroom due to fire. They wouldn't come out unless their Labrador went first.
It is not normal procedure but because the couple were adamant then the Labrador was saved first.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

sarybeagle said:


> I would chose the child each and every time. I love my animals but I could never leave a child like that
> 
> If someone left my child to die I honestly dont know what I would do to them!!


I am gonna play devils advocate here...And who says a humans life is more precious than an animals? I have an emotional bond with my 4 cats and a responsibilty to them, with someones else child I don't have that!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

*don't think u can answer really unless you have a child. i have no children and i would say the cat.*


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> On the Real Rescues programme this week a couple where trapped in their bedroom due to fire. They wouldn't come out unless their Labrador went first.
> It is not normal procedure but because the couple were adamant then the Labrador was saved first.


I would get my cats out before my self, and would probably die doing so.....

I can't bear hearing stories of parents surviving a fire, having left their children to burn....IMO they should have died trying to save them!


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I am gonna play devils advocate here...And who says a humans life is more precious than an animals? I have an emotional bond with my 4 cats and a responsibilty to them, with someones else child I don't have that!


Im not saying humans are more precious than animals?? Im just saying me personally couldnt leave a child to die???? which is what the question is isnt it. For you your bond is with your animals so I could spin that and say why do you think animals are more precious than a child?

For me if my husband was trapped as was my son I would chose my boy over him any day. Its not a question of who is more precious its just instinct to protect my son. I could live with leaving hubs but not my son. Ive seen my mum lose 2 sons and I couldnt ever live with that pain!


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

sarybeagle said:


> Im not saying humans are more precious than animals?? Im just saying me personally couldnt leave a child to die???? which is what the question is isnt it. For you your bond is with your animals so I could spin that and say why do you think animals are more precious than a child?
> 
> For me if my husband was trapped as was my son I would chose my boy over him any day. Its not a question of who is more precious its just instinct to protect my son. I could live with leaving hubs but not my son. Ive seen my mum lose 2 sons and I couldnt ever live with that pain!


You make a good point! It would be my "instinct" to save my cats! Not an issue of whos life is more precious, just instinct and emotional ties....


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> You make a good point! It would be my "instinct" to save my cats! Not an issue of whos life is more precious, just instinct and emotional ties....


Ok so if it was someone elses child or someone elses cat, what would you do ??


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Ok so if it was someone elses child or someone elses cat, what would you do ??


Ok, so the cat isn't mine and neither is the child....mmmmmm...I don't know...
50/50 on that one....

Great question Rainy!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Sorry but to me a human life is above an animals.*


Definitely


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Ok so if it was someone elses child or someone elses cat, what would you do ??


Depends which one was cutest...


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> Depends which one was cutest...


Eeeek...the cat wins hands down then.....


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

I dont have kids and wont for a very long time. I dont like people all that much either or some kids. BUT I work with childern and I love it. Its fun, their personalities are all different, basically I have left everyday with a smile on my face.

My cats are also my kids. I love them, would bend over backwards for them without a second thought. But what would my cats have to offer to the world?

A cat can be replaced, it might not have the same personality but it can be replaced.

A child however can not be, So I would save the child.


----------



## HighPr00 (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd save the cat and give the child a push.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmm, good question. Their is a strong likelyhood a cat would survive a high fall but a kid would be turned into kid pate! *evil laugh*:thumbup1:
I hate all kids to the point of being practically phobic but I would have to save the kid. Just coz I think I would get a lifetimes worth of guilt from not saving the kid but could rationalize not saving the cat instead. I would probably applaud someone who saved their cat though (secretly!).
If it was one of my dogs though.......I would plan to save the kid but probably instinctively save the dog instead. Sorry child owners!!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> This is a very interesting thread - not in the least because it shows the way people who have never had children feel differently to those who have.
> 
> I've never been able to have children, and I must admit that my first instinct would be to save my animal over a stranger's child. *When I stop to think about it however, I feel that I ought to save the child.* Rats. Now I'm confused - perhaps I'd just call for Colsy or JoP to come and do a rescue! I'm sure they'd hear the call with their superpowers!


The thing is, in this hypothetical situation, no one is going to have time to stop and think. So whatever they do will be on an instinctual level. I really think there is no predicting how one would react.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Without question it would be my child. As much as we love Dorrie and she is part of the family, the maternal gut instinct that a mother has takes over and it would be my child.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Cazza1974 said:


> Without question it would be my child. As much as we love Dorrie and she is part of the family, the maternal gut instinct that a mother has takes over and it would be my child.


You have misread the question....It would be between Dorrie and somebody elses child....Not your own child!


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a friend who was once actually in a situation like this.
She has 3 children. Her sister has 1 child.
They were all on holiday and she was in the sea swimming with the 4 kids, when they got into trouble.
She said to me afterwards that she could clearly remember thinking that she absolutely had to save her sister's child as well as however many of her own she could manage, as she could not bear to leave her sister childless!!!
Luckily, they all got rescued and were all fine, but a very sobering thought that when it actually comes down to instinct, motherly love etc, sibling love is in there too!!!


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> You have misread the question....It would be between Dorrie and somebody elses child....Not your own child!


Sorry. Well it would still be the child.


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

my pet / someone else child. id save the child.
my pet/ someone else's pet. id save my pet. obviously.


----------



## broomflooring.com (Nov 7, 2009)

id rather my children any day than my cats lol


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Sorry but to me a human life is above an animals.*


*A life is a life which ever way you look at it*



piggybaker said:


> I would save the life of the child, animals can be replaced, a child can't,,
> 
> *I'm sorry but my dog could not be replaced*.
> 
> ...





haeveymolly said:


> I personally dont think,well i know that someone without children cannot ever imagine how we feel for our children, yes we love our pets and someone who has pets and no children think of them as their children but if they one day was to have human children then they would realise how very,very different that love is.


*We don't have children but our dog is our child and my love for her is just as strong as you may have for your children.*

*So my answer is "I would save my dog" I would not even have to think about.*


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Not read all the thread but there is no competition. A human life comes before an animals life. No matter what the circumstances.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Have to say, despite possibly saving someone else's child over my dog, by no means do I think a human life is worth more than an animal's life, not at all.

As far as I am concerned there are plenty more animals who deserve to be saved in this world than some of the people..!

It is more because a child would be aware of the situation that I would try to help them.

A life is a life and again I don't think it is right for people to say the pain of losing a child is more so than a pet. On my 11th birthday my friend died, and a lot of us spent a lot of time with his Mum. I've also seen what the loss of mine and my godmum's horse has done to both her and myself, and I find I can compare the two in ways. Each to their own, but I think it is unfair to say just because we don't have children we can't understand, so to speak.


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

Children are so very precious as are cats but human life more so I feel. So I wouldn't think twice and grab my friends kid. However.. I could think of one or two people I'd let fall off the cliff in return for my precious fussy pussy (queen Nefertiti)  lol.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> I have witnessed the grief suffered by a parent who lost a child and the grief suffered by a person who lost a much loved pet and to be honest it just doesn't compare. :frown2:
> 
> I could never inflict that sort of grief on another human being so therefore the child would be saved every time.
> 
> One for the parents here. What would you do to someone who had ignored your child and allowed him/her to die in order to save a pet


I would probably throw the pet owner off the bloody cliff!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I dont have any children and love my cats/animals as if they are my children, but in that situation i would save the child, as hard as that sounds, i know how hard it is for some people to have children, they mean so so much to them, you can get a pet easily.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I dont have any children and love my cats/animals as if they are my children, but in that situation i would save the child, as hard as that sounds, i know how hard it is for some people to have children, they mean so so much to them, you can get a pet easily.


So what if you knew for a fact that the child was one of a family of thirteen?


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Really tough question - I'd stay away from cliffs


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd save the cheerleader  Does that make me a hero?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Have to say, despite possibly saving someone else's child over my dog, by no means do I think a human life is worth more than an animal's life, not at all.
> 
> As far as I am concerned there are plenty more animals who deserve to be saved in this world than some of the people..!
> 
> ...


Sorry but i disagree.

You say you was sad when your friend died but even that cannot be compared to the devastating loss of your own child.

I can't explain but the love for a child is like no other love you have ever experienced.

I love my parents, partner, siblings but i still love my children more.

Sorry but you cannot understand it until you have one, seriously it's impossible to. It's like asking someone to understand what it would be like to lose a limb, you can't unless you have. 

Whilst i accept that some people feel very strongly about their animals i honestly don't believe it is the same.

Would that person put that animal before ANY other living being (parents, partner, sibling) ??? Gun pointing you choose ???

If the answer is yes then you come close to understanding that bond.

To be honest if the bond wasn't that strong most of the little beggars wouldn't make it past their 5th birthdays


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Sorry but i disagree.
> 
> You say you was sad when your friend died but even that cannot be compared to the devastating loss of your own child.
> 
> ...


Surely this deep sentiment about children is a fairly recent phenomenon, brought about because children do largely survive beyond their fifth birthday nowadays, and parents have fewer children so invest more in them? I think people were much more hardnosed about kids in the past.


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

the thought that you would save a cat 
over a child makes me feel nausious
sorry but im wondering if this is a wind up
noogsy xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lulu's owner said:


> So what if you knew for a fact that the child was one of a family of thirteen?


i still would save the child, as there life is more important really, i know it sounds harsh.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> Surely this deep sentiment about children is a fairly recent phenomenon, brought about because children do largely survive beyond their fifth birthday nowadays, and parents have fewer children so invest more in them? I think people were much more hardnosed about kids in the past.


When survival rates were lower people had no option but to deal with it. It was part of normal life in previous centuries but i disagree they were hardnosed about it. I bet it still killed them every time they lost one.

A mothers instinct to protect its child is as old as we are. If those women could have stopped their babies dying they would have. I don't believe children have ever been disposable.

You could say the same about pets to be honest. People rarely kept an animal unless it had a "purpose" in previous centuries.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Lulu's mum said:


> Surely this deep sentiment about children is a fairly recent phenomenon, brought about because children do largely survive beyond their fifth birthday nowadays, and parents have fewer children so invest more in them? I think people were much more hardnosed about kids in the past.


I am not certain that losing a child was less of a heart ache in the past than it is now. I realise that there was more death, that things were harder and that even living itself was more of a struggle hence less time to grieve and less sympathy for those that did grieve. It wasn't so accepted perhaps but I don't think we can assume that those in the past didn't feel it just as much.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Sorry but i disagree.
> 
> You say you was sad when your friend died but even that cannot be compared to the devastating loss of your own child.
> 
> ...


Don't say sorry its fine to disagree with me 

It wasn't me being sad about my friend, it was the time I spent with his Mum and my Mum was friends with her. She has gone through absolute hell and I would not wish that upon nobody, she hasn't been the same person since it happened, its like she doesn't want to be here anymore, but there are similarities between her now and my family friend.

Family friend is in an abusive relationship, and she used to make any excuse to go to the yard and be with our boy, we'd spend hours and hours there and without him, its like she has lost her purpose now, she works 24/7 and just can't be happy. He was her world and she put everything into him, kind of thing? She never had the chance to have kids and so I think this was why he was so special to her.

For me, the only reason I fessed up about things that happened to me when I was younger, was because my horse was dead and the threats placed upon him could no longer be carried through. May sound odd, I am someone who struggles to enjoy being part of a family at times, but Simba kept me going and he was my world. Right now, I openly admit I would choose Simba over any member of my family because of the kind of things I have had to deal with including how they behaved to me etc, but maybe that's different because of the things I had to deal with?

I did say I would more than likely save the child, but more specifically to my family, for Simba's sake I would have saved him a thousand times.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I haven't read the whole thread yet, but I would save the child and I'll tell you why. In July 07 I lost my favorite cat 15 yrs old to a heart attack, in Nov 07 I lost my little Toby dog 10 yrs old to Cushings diease, in March 08 I lost Tre my shepherd x 9 1/2 to Bladder Cancer in Jun/Jul 07 I lost my brothers dog (who lived with me for 9 yrs) to Bone Cancer. I mourned all of these loses but they do not come anywhere close to the heartache of losing a child No Where Close and I can say this cause on Sept 20 1991 I lost my baby girl at 9:41 am she would be 18 now, on June 27, 2009 I lost my first born at 2:45 am he would have been 32 on Dec 07 this year. The heartache and emptyness is totally different then when you lose and animal and I for one would not wish it on another living soul, and it breaks my heart to think anyone would put a parent through this......Jill


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Don't say sorry its fine to disagree with me
> 
> It wasn't me being sad about my friend, it was the time I spent with his Mum and my Mum was friends with her. She has gone through absolute hell and I would not wish that upon nobody, she hasn't been the same person since it happened, its like she doesn't want to be here anymore, but there are similarities between her now and my family friend.
> 
> ...


I do think the sort of relationships you have with human beings will alter how you feel about a pet.  I also believe the love you receive from a pet cannot be equaled in some cases as they don't make demands like some humans do.

There are a few people i would cheerfully watch plummet while i grabbed the cat 

A friend of mine did not have a happy relationship with her father and i would totally forgive her for shoving him off a cliff  Nothings ever black and white


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> I am not certain that losing a child was less of a heart ache in the past than it is now. I realise that there was more death, that things were harder and that even living itself was more of a struggle hence less time to grieve and less sympathy for those that did grieve. It wasn't so accepted perhaps but I don't think we can assume that those in the past didn't feel it just as much.


I honestly don't know. We don't even have to go that far back in the past, my gran lost seven of her eleven children in the thirties and forties to polio etc (no NHS in those days of course). I don't see how anyone can invest so much energy into their kids in that kind of situation, which was quite common in very poor working class households, when they're more likely to die than survive.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> I haven't read the whole thread yet, but I would save the child and I'll tell you why. In July 07 I lost my favorite cat 15 yrs old to a heart attack, in Nov 07 I lost my little Toby dog 10 yrs old to Cushings diease, in March 08 I lost Tre my shepherd x 9 1/2 to Bladder Cancer in Jun/Jul 07 I lost my brothers dog (who lived with me for 9 yrs) to Bone Cancer. I mourned all of these loses but they do not come anywhere close to the heartache of losing a child No Where Close and I can say this cause on Sept 20 1991 I lost my baby girl at 9:41 am she would be 18 now, on June 27, 2009 I lost my first born at 2:45 am he would have been 32 on Dec 07 this year. The heartache and emptyness is totally different then when you lose and animal and I for one would not wish it on another living soul, and it breaks my heart to think anyone would put a parent through this......Jill


I'm not going to say a lot because none of it will make the blindest bit of difference, but I am very, very sorry you have lost two children, no parent should ever have to see their child's death.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> I honestly don't know. We don't even have to go that far back in the past, my gran lost seven of her eleven children in the thirties and forties to polio etc (no NHS in those days of course). I don't see how anyone can invest so much energy into their kids in that kind of situation, which was quite common in very poor working class households, when they're more likely to die than survive.


Because they are your flesh and blood. 

It may have been a different sort of display of love back then but still the same love would have been at the route.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I love my animals & every time I lose one, whatever species, I cry my heart out every time I have to say goodbye to one- my rabbit was PTS in May & I still cry over his loss, but I think losing one of my children would utterly destroy me, nobody expects to outlive their child, my heart goes out to you Jill, V xx


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Because they are your flesh and blood.
> 
> It may have been a different sort of display of love back then but still the same love would have been at the route.


Not everyone feels that way. To give an example very close to home, my own mother dislikes children intensely, always has done, and prefers animals. She has always told us this quite openly throughout our lives and has grieved far more about lost dogs than my lost brother, who died at a year or so of age.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> I do think the sort of relationships you have with human beings will alter how you feel about a pet.  I also believe the love you receive from a pet cannot be equaled in some cases as they don't make demands like some humans do.
> 
> There are a few people i would cheerfully watch plummet while i grabbed the cat
> 
> A friend of mine did not have a happy relationship with her father and i would totally forgive her for shoving him off a cliff  Nothings ever black and white


No I agree, and I understand for the vast majority human life is more important, it is my experiences I guess that alter my mindset, not always in the best way either may I add!

It is hard to explain, as much as I love Rupert (dog) and the horses I have fallen in love with in recent years, none have ever come close to Simba, I realised a few months after he died that I couldn't replace him. Don't want to go into too much detail because I don't think people would believe/agree, but for me and the way I viewed my life at the time, he was my everything, and when he died part of me did go with him. I don't think it right to compare my situation with most in a way as my mindset really is quite an odd one.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

HighPr00 said:


> I'd save the cat and give the child a push.


That my friend makes you SICK


Lulu's owner said:


> So what if you knew for a fact that the child was one of a family of thirteen?


Makes not difference 1 or 20 children, maybe the child thats dies would have found a cure for a terrible disease


noogsy said:


> the thought that you would save a cat
> over a child makes me feel nausious
> sorry but im wondering if this is a wind up
> noogsy xx


I AGREE WITH YOU


DKDREAM said:


> i still would save the child, as there life is more important really, i know it sounds harsh.


Not Harsh a reality


Tinsley said:


> I'm not going to say a lot because none of it will make the blindest bit of difference, but I am very, very sorry you have lost two children, no parent should ever have to see their child's death.


Thank you it is still very fresh with my son


simplysardonic said:


> I love my animals & every time I lose one, whatever species, I cry my heart out every time I have to say goodbye to one- my rabbit was PTS in May & I still cry over his loss, but I think losing one of my children would utterly destroy me, nobody expects to outlive their child, my heart goes out to you Jill, V xx


Thank you so much

I will say if I had been with my son the night he was murdered I would have put myself in front of the knife to save his life as any parent would. I am leaving this thread as I think its dumb.....Jill


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> Not everyone feels that way. To give an example very close to home, my own mother dislikes children intensely, always has done, and prefers animals. She has always told us this quite openly throughout our lives and has grieved far more about lost dogs than my lost brother, who died at a year or so of age.


As i said in my previous post nothing is ever black and white


----------



## HighPr00 (Aug 9, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> That my friend makes you SICK


It was a joke.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

HighPr00 said:


> It was a joke.


have you ever thought people reading this may have lost a loved one and find the *joke* upsetting?? No need


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> have you ever thought people reading this may have lost a loved one and find the *joke* upsetting?? No need


In all fairness it really wasn't meant as nasty.

I also see where Jill is coming from ... for my own personal (and rather) obvious reasons.

So let's not let this blow out of proportion


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> *A life is a life which ever way you look at it*
> 
> *We don't have children but our dog is our child and my love for her is just as strong as you may have for your children.*
> 
> *So my answer is "I would save my dog" I would not even have to think about.*


I can see you saying that as not having children but i can tell you 110% that if you had human children your own flesh and blood you would most definetly feel different.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

sequeena said:


> In all fairness it really wasn't meant as nasty.
> 
> I also see where Jill is coming from ... for my own personal (and rather) obvious reasons.
> 
> So let's not let this blow out of proportion


im not trying to blow it out of proportion, just didnt think it was funny, even if Jill didnt post i wouldnt, we have to think people reading this may get upset but wont say anything.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't and can't have children, I am not a "kiddy" person anyhow .
My dogs are my life.......but i would still save a child.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> im not trying to blow it out of proportion, just didnt think it was funny, even if Jill didnt post i wouldnt, we have to think people reading this may get upset but wont say anything.


No I know you weren't 

Plus it's very likely that the person didn't mean it 

I honestly got upset too but I let it go simply because it's not worth my time anymore x


----------



## HighPr00 (Aug 9, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> have you ever thought people reading this may have lost a loved one and find the *joke* upsetting?? No need


Sorry, but I think you're over reacting. It was a joke about a hypothetical situation that no one is ever likely to be in, nothing more.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

sequeena said:


> No I know you weren't
> 
> Plus it's very likely that the person didn't mean it
> 
> I honestly got upset too but I let it go simply because it's not worth my time anymore x


You know if ya need a chat am always there for ya ..... p.s, i love luna and cotton


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok i cant have children,always wanted them but been through all the drama's of why etc.
I have animals now and i love them dearly.
The love of your pet is far different to the love of a child.
Both loved the same but in a different way.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> You know if ya need a chat am always there for ya ..... p.s, i love luna and cotton


 Thank you. If I ever have a down day (which thankfully isn't as frequent anymore) I'll let you know 

Haha everyone loves them


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> I haven't read the whole thread yet, but I would save the child and I'll tell you why. In July 07 I lost my favorite cat 15 yrs old to a heart attack, in Nov 07 I lost my little Toby dog 10 yrs old to Cushings diease, in March 08 I lost Tre my shepherd x 9 1/2 to Bladder Cancer in Jun/Jul 07 I lost my brothers dog (who lived with me for 9 yrs) to Bone Cancer. I mourned all of these loses but they do not come anywhere close to the heartache of losing a child No Where Close and I can say this cause on Sept 20 1991 I lost my baby girl at 9:41 am she would be 18 now, on June 27, 2009 I lost my first born at 2:45 am he would have been 32 on Dec 07 this year. The heartache and emptyness is totally different then when you lose and animal and I for one would not wish it on another living soul, and it breaks my heart to think anyone would put a parent through this......Jill


And that has been said from the heart i know, not what we think we would feel like or how we imagine we would feel, you know. i could never imagine how i could carry on how i could face another day if one of my children died they are now 19 and 22 but they will always be my children however old they are and i would die for them myself. To be quite honest i am amazed by how many would put their animals above children but rest with the thought that its only people without them that feel this way, and if they ever do come to be parents then i know they would do things/think very differently.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

HighPr00 said:


> It was a joke.


Hi wasn't going to answer on this thread anymore but because HighPr00 was meaning for ir to be a joke, I feel I must say that I was not reading it at all properly he did put in a smiley face but I missed it. So sorry for that High Pr00, I'm sure you understand my feelings after reading my post. Just like I don't believe Tillysdream thought it would bring forward open wounds to several people on the forum not just myself...Hugs to those that have shown me such compassion Jill


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Hi wasn't going to answer on this thread anymore but because HighPr00 was meaning for ir to be a joke, I feel I must say that I was not reading it at all properly he did put in a smiley face but I missed it. So sorry for that High Pr00, I'm sure you understand my feelings after reading my post. Just like I don't believe Tillysdream thought it would bring forward open wounds to several people on the forum not just myself...Hugs to those that have shown me such compassion Jill


i think you are a very amazing person and an insperation to me.

xxx


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I think this thread is going around in circles,and maybe upsetting a few folk.
Sorry gang think its for the best.
Just love all your animals and children.x
Life can be short.
Have a great evening all.


----------

